# Leaking driver door when rains/not in carwash!!



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Had the GTO out in the rain yesterday and my door leaks above the mirror. Never had the car in the rain only touchless car washes now and then but never a leak!! Floor was wet by the bottom left! Why the rain and can the dealer fix? I guess we have to visit the dealer!!:willy::willy:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If your still under warranty the dealer should fix it. I use silicon spray for all the rubber to keep it nice an plyable.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looks like the windshield will have to be removed resealed then reinstalled, they'll call in a window specialist for this.

Have them check the source of the rear floorboard wetness for water entering in through the holes behind the rocker panels as well as water entering from the rear side windows (I doubt that's the cause though).


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

*Don't hate me but . . .*

In the words of Andrew Dice Clay "Put a piece of gum on it snapper head!" Sorry, I couldn't help myself. The line was just beggin to get used. I hope somebody laughed.:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Andrew Dice Clay= A REAL poor excuse of trying to be a comedian.


----------



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Andrew Dice Clay= A REAL poor excuse of trying to be a comedian.


Yeah I never found him funny either. Ignorant is more like it.


----------

